# Indian Lake Hog!!! ;)



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Took a total ice fishing rookie out today. Not even a avid fishermen, (just bought his liscence inorder to go with me) well we had a great time. the fishing was very fast and very slow at times. He caught his first saugeyes, ane his biggest fish ever. this 38 inch beauty enhaled a custom painted white rapala tipped with a minnow. 



The fight lasted a few minutes as she went on several drag ripping runs. I was sure he had a HUGE eye. Took us forever to get its head up the hole. I had to reach down and grab it under the gill plate and squeeze her up through the 8 inch hole. Thanks to excelent fighing skills from the rookie and the fact the the fish was hooked in the lips with all three hooks on the lure, we were able to get a good pic and a nice memory.

we lost some fish today that we should have caught and caught some that we should have lost. Ended up with about 6 gills, 3 crappie and 4 eyes and some throwbacks.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

sounds like a good day...congrats to the rookie


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great picture! Had to be a terrific experience and a happy one judging by the look on his face. That is a beautiful :B fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Good thing you were using a 8" hole. I would have been in a world of hurt since my auger only cuts a 6" hole. Nice job.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Pic and Fish!
While I had my camera down at East Harbor yesteraday I saw a monster carp that didn't bite but it's cool to see someone caught one!
They're down there
Kepp Fishing
Jonny


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW.... (says it all)


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. That's a great story.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice, nice, nice.

Looks like Matt had a great time for his first time on the ice.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

What a way for a Rookie to start...Great fish...Like you say a good thing you had an 8 in. hole..He's hooked for life.......Jim.....


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wonderful story and pic! Man, if something like that doesn't get him hooked on fishing, I don't know what would!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Bet he had a Limp wrist, after he got done with that 1. EXCELLENT


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son and I were sitting about 10 yards behind the guy with the carp, I thought someone was getting hurt inside that shanty, lucky they got the fish and opened up the shanty right away or else we would have thought it was just rough $ex. We landed a few (4) nice saugeye but no carp.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i figured there had to be some ogfers near by. your the second to mention it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job!! Great fish and what a great day on the ice. Sounds like fun on the ice i got get out there again.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

If that Rookie isn't Hooked he never will be.Congrates to the Rookie.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Being his first big fish maybe you should have had that thing mounted.:B  Nice Job guys!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Walleyes sure are pretty down there.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Big Joshy

Would that carp quailafiy for a Fish Ohio pin, would be a nice present for a rookie.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

it says a carp has to be 26" to be a fish ohio. this fish destroys that.

yeah he called me the next day to thank me again, and said that I need to let him know the next time Im going up.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice Carp! You may have him hooked on fishing now


----------

